# nuovo pc, nuovo hd, ma smartctl -A /dev/sda preoccupante

## darkmanPPT

come da oggetto: ho comperato un pc nuovo (meno di 2 settimane). C'ho installato gentoo: tutto ok.

mi è passato per la testa di installare gli smartools e di dare una occhiata allo stato del mio HD.

ebbene.......

```
smartctl -A /dev/sda                                          

smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/                          

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:  

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   100   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0        

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0025   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0        

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0023   206   100   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       1        

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       52       

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0        

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002f   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0        

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0025   100   100   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0        

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       98

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       43

183 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

184 Unknown_Attribute       0x0033   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   065   054   045    Old_age   Always       -       35 (Lifetime Min/Max 22/35)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       393222

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       8606

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0036   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x002a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

```

Ma non sono un po' strani questi valori? cioè... è normale che mi venga vuori "pre-fail" e "Old-age"?

ho sistemato con 

```
hdparm -B254 /dev/sda
```

 un problema riguardante la voce 

```
Load_Cycle_Count
```

. Era di default impostato a 128 e questo faceva si che ogni minuto, c.a. mi aumentasse di 1 il valore del contatore.

Ma, tipo, non è un po' altino il valore di 

```
Power-Off_Retract_Count
```

?

poi, ho letto che "G-Sense Error Rate" significa "Frequency of mistakes as a result of impact loads as detected by a shock sensor(?)". Mi devo già preoccupare? il valore è a 2. Eppure io non l'ho MAI sbattuto.....

----------

## djinnZ

beh con diversi controller ed hd gli smarttools fanno i capricci e la loro affidabilità non è assoluta.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> beh con diversi controller ed hd gli smarttools fanno i capricci e la loro affidabilità non è assoluta.

 

dici quindi che non dovrei preoccuparmi più di tanto?

----------

## djinnZ

investigare ulteriormente, ho solo detto che potrebbe essere un falso allarme, inizia con il cercare se sono riportati errori per il modello del tuo controller/hd

----------

## harmonica_bert

Ciao....

Arrivo con 2 anni di ritardo... Io ho Ubuntu 10.04, ma  credo comunque che il valore 393222 sia un falso allarme perché è comparso anche a me su un pc che ha meno di una settimana... e poi LO STESSO UGUALE: 393222... Il mio è un HP PAVILION DV6... se anche il tuo è un hp può darsi che sia un valore falsato su questi PC... Comunque ho chiestro anchye al forum di ubuntu e attendo risposta, se mi arriverà...

Anche io mi ero preoccupato, ma a questo punto credo che sia un difetto dell'analisi SMART su certi supporti...

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *harmonica_bert wrote:*   

> Ciao....
> 
> Arrivo con 2 anni di ritardo... Io ho Ubuntu 10.04, ma  credo comunque che il valore 393222 sia un falso allarme perché è comparso anche a me su un pc che ha meno di una settimana... e poi LO STESSO UGUALE: 393222... Il mio è un HP PAVILION DV6... se anche il tuo è un hp può darsi che sia un valore falsato su questi PC... Comunque ho chiestro anchye al forum di ubuntu e attendo risposta, se mi arriverà...
> 
> Anche io mi ero preoccupato, ma a questo punto credo che sia un difetto dell'analisi SMART su certi supporti...

 

secondo me li testano un po' loro prima di montarli sui pc

----------

## harmonica_bert

Infatti... può essere... ma la mia idea è che un valore così alto e, soprattutto, uguale fino all'ultima cifra, sia un valore fasullo. Poi ho controllato il numero dei cicli e, se tanto mi dà tanto, mi dovrebbe durare 6-7 anni. Io non mi angoscerei più di tanto!   :Very Happy: 

Tu in questi circa due anni hai avuto altri valori strani o problemi?

Comunque sia, W linux (in tutte le sue forme e distro!).

Bert

----------

## darkmanPPT

no.

nessun problema. stai tranquillo.

----------

